# New and my GP just made me cry



## sally75 (Feb 24, 2005)

OK,
I've been reading these boards for a while but I've only just registered.  
I just took the first step of talking to my GP and she made me cry.  (Managed to hold it together in the consulting room but had to pull in in the car on the way back to work for a good old cry ) She was so nice and understanding, not at all what I'd expected.
My husband had a vasectomy after his previous marriage and now we want to try to have a familiy of our own.  I suppose I feel that this is self inflicted so doesn't deserve empathy or understanding.
Anyway, hello and I hope I can join you.
Sally75


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Sally

Welcome to FF.

On here you will find women and men with all different reasons why they can't conceive. You will find lots of supportive people here and I am sure will get to know other ladies in similar situations to you.

I am glad your GP was so nice (even though she made you cry!!) and hope you get lots of support from the doctors you meet on your journey to parenthood.

Good luck

Nicky x


----------



## pennycat (Feb 21, 2005)

Hello Sally

Glad you could join us...welcome!

Everyone deserves to get what they really want and you and husband deserve to have a baby whatever your situation and dont you forget it!!!

**** luck with your journey

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hi you held it together in the consulting room well done. 
hope your journey is as smooth as it can be and that you get the support you need.


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello  
I don't know too much about your situation, but you do deserve just as much sympathy as the rest of us, come and have a cry whenever you want there is always some bright spark on here who will make you laugh or give some excellent words of wisdom, everyone on here is GRRrrrrrreat!
Dydie xx


----------



## sally75 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for all your kind words.  I've found it really supportive just reading the boards, infact, this site is the reason I had the courage to talk to my GP.  I am looking forward to posting.
Sally


----------



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

hi

Welcome to FF
Me and DH are in excelt the same situation as you.  Vas in his previous marriage.  Sadly hid reversal was a complete waste oftime, we ended up with very low count, deformity in all asreas of the sperm, they dont swim and also 100% antibodies.  We were told ICSI was our only option and we are now on our second cycle.  WE did get a positive result fromt he first but miscarried at just 6 wks.  Anyway i hope you get what you want and im sure everyone here will help and support you lots.

Shaz x


----------



## sally75 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Shaz, 
could I ask whether your DH had a traditional reversal or a microscopic one?  
Our GP has asked me to find some information about the local surgeon who does these operations so that she can contact him.  She has never referred anyone for a reversal before, so I guess we are guinea pigs for her.
I have phoned the local BUPA hospital (it says on the website they do both sorts) and I'm waiting for a reply.
It is so good to know there is someone else in the same situation (if a bit further on with treatment!)
Thank you so much for replying,
Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sally

I can't offer any advice to you but just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF.

Sometimes we have to just let it all out and I'm glad the gp was at least nice to you.  I really hope your dream comes true xxxx


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Sally 

Our IF is caused by my dh's vasectomy too. He had a reversal done, but it didn't work. He now has poor motility, poor morphology, low count etc. 
We were told our only hope of having a baby together was IVF/ICSI, and are just starting tx no. 2!!

Vasectomy is self inflicted but it doesn't mean you don't deserve sympathy!  
My dh had his done before we met, because that was the best thing to do at that time (his former partner didn't want children, even had an abortion).
He regrets it now he's with me, because now he's realized he'd like to have children with me and is now sadly infertile.

It's a frustrating situation, but I'm never giving up on us having a baby together ! 

 on starting a family 

luv and   Nat xx


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi Sally

We need tx due to my dh having a vasectomy too after previous marriage. We were recommended not to try a reversal & went straight in with ICSI.

Sadly our first cycle was bfn. 

I just want to say that when I started posting on here I felt like a fraud due to ours being self inflicted, but I have had nothing but support from everyone. No one is judged based on the reason for infertility.

I hope you find the site as much as a godsend as I have.

Good luck with everything

Buddug x


----------



## sally75 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Buddug,
I am so sorry to hear about your BFN.  That must be so hard for you.
Would you mind me asking why you were recommended to go straight to ICSI.  This is what I thought we would be directed towards.  However, our GP wants to explore vas rev first.  Looking at various sites it looks like the vas rev sites say you might as well have a go because it costs the same as a single go at ICSI and you might be able to get some sperm and save the need for SSR at a later date.  
Anyway,
I hope you are coping as well as you can under the circumstances
Sally


----------



## mummymaybe (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Sally,

Our IF is due to my DH having a vasectomy, he had his reversed 5 years ago by microscopic surgery, our first results a month after showed there was 1 million sperm, 6 months later 12 million but 40% antibodies, we thought we would carry on trying naturally but 4 years on and his last test there was only 4 million sperm, our doc at the clinic said to us that unless a vasectomy is reversed within the first 2 years it is unlikely that there would be sperm without antibodies.  I wish we had been told this before the reversal as we would probably have gone for icsi from the beginning as the reversal cost £3k, that said my DH had his reversal done for 7 years before having it reversed and everyone is different.  

We already have 4 children between us but I still would love to have a child with my soulmate, you should never feel guilty about the way things are, everyone makes decisions in life for a reason and that doesn't mean if things change we should be made to feel bad about them.  

I was lucky like you I have a very good GP who did all the leg work for us and she arranged for me to have lots of tests before she organised our referral to the fertility centre.

Good luck

Helen x


----------

